# Need some honest opinions.



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello, I'll be picking up a new Beretta soon. I'm torn between the m9 and the 92fs. I know that they are essentially the ssome gun but with a few slight differences. Like back strap and dust cover as well as sights. I'm basically wanting to know which would you choose and why. I like the m9 because it's "military" but thats just me being partially informed and biased. I've never shot with 2dot sights. Only 3dot. But that is not s factor at all in my decision. Thank for any feed back.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I would go with the 92, just because I own several 96's, and I don't care about attachments......think it looks better also....


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I prefer my commercial M9. The sights, by the way, aren't exactly 2-dot; they're "dot and post".


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

If you're asking about big bore calibers -

I personally like the classic 92F










If you include all calibers

I love the Beretta 70 S in .22 cal










It's a little gun that Mossad used back in the day - I own both the 70S and 71

Here's a fun article to read

Tactical Life Israeli Mossad .22 LRS

Good luck in your search

:smt1099


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> I prefer my commercial M9. The sights, by the way, aren't exactly 2-dot; they're "dot and post".


Do you prefer the dot and post over 3dot?


----------



## afg (Sep 5, 2012)

I had the same decision and went with the M9. The sights were the deciding factor as I really like the dot/post over a three dot sight.


----------

